
Want good health in your golden years? Keep working - jasoncrawford
http://news.cnet.com/8301-27083_3-10374175-247.html
======
groaner
Interesting, though I would suspect another factor at work here: people who
choose to continue working past retirement do so because they find their work
fulfilling. That can work wonders for their emotional (and even physical)
well-being.

Orchestra conductors, from what I've noticed, seem to live particularly long
lives, and many of them continue conducting into their 80s and 90s. I wouldn't
be surprised if it was a combination of physical and mental vigor in addition
to simply loving what they do.

